
There’s a whiff of China’s Cultural Revolution in the air (2019) - Melchizedek
https://www.wsj.com/articles/get-ready-for-the-struggle-session-11552003346
======
Mirioron
The one upside of Google's AMP is that it bypasses the paywall:
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wsj.com/amp/articles/get-
re...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wsj.com/amp/articles/get-ready-for-
the-struggle-session-11552003346)

